# Refurbished '53 Rocket Needing a Tank............



## halfatruck (Jul 3, 2012)

I've finished the 'refurbishing' of my '53 Rocket, (added a smaller chainring and 3 speed for all of the hills), color scheme and pinstripes are my own design.....could use a tank........


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't have a tank but I wanted to say that I absolutely LOVE your paint scheme! Even though it's your own design, you have succeeded in giving your bike an authentic vintage look. Well done!


----------

